
CryptoKitties is causing ethereum network congestion - josephscott
https://qz.com/1145833/cryptokitties-is-causing-ethereum-network-congestion/
======
josiahtu
The timing of this dApp is perfect since the Neopet generation has just enough
income to buy a few Eth.

~~~
bfuller
I loved neopets and I do believe it piqued my interest in markets

------
chiph
Real life is indeed stranger than fiction. If Neil Stephenson had written this
.. people would have laughed at the absurdity.

------
Grangar
I know some people who already made x60 off this... It's ridiculous. There has
to be something behind it. A money laundering front?

